# Results are in: Relish Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition



## HBHB (10/6/13)

Following a 21 hour day yesterday, the jury is in on all results from the Relish Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition.
It’s been a long week, with arrangements coming together following 3 months of planning and untold hours getting everything together. The job has been a lot easier with fantastic work & support from Karen who’s been slaving away endlessly to help it all come together. 
Special thanks to the members of Gympie Amateur Brewer’s (Michael, Joel, Bruce and John), Good Beer Guys, Gympie and members of the Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers (Roger, Nick, Simon, Matt, Aaron, Luke, Mal, Greg and others) who are always there to lend a hand to bring it all together. 
The main purpose of running such brewing competitions is to provide a mechanism of feedback for brewers seeking excellence in the crafting of fine beer at home. Some of these entries are approaching world standard with many scoring as “excellent”.
Of note, we’re seeing more and more brewers seeking to craft beers at home using raw materials, grain, hops etc, rather than commercially prepared “kit” style beers. The blind judging and scores reflect this trend. 

Briefly, Results as follows:
PALE AUSTRALIAN LAGERS: NOTE: NO QUALIFYING ENTRIES SUBMITTED 
FOREIGN LAGERS: (1ST ) 11326 AARON TURNER (SCHWARZBIER) (2ND) 11302 NICK STEVENS (GERMAN PILSNER) (3RD) 11310 MARK GREEN (BOCK)
PALE ALES: (1ST) 11307 HANS/RICH (AMERICAN PALE ALE)132 /150 POINTS (TIED 1ST ) 11301 PETER WATERHOUSE (SPARKLING ALE) 132/150 POINTS (2RD)11324TROY HALEY (AMERICAN PALE ALE) 131 /150 POINTS (3RD ) 11311 ROGER DUNCAN (AMERICAN PALE ALE) 129.5 /150 POINTS
AMBER ALES: (1ST) 11309 MARK GREEN (AMERICAN AMBER ALE) 115/150 (2ND ) 11331 MATT O’BRIEN (AMERICAN AMBER ALE)
IPA’S : (1ST) 11319 SIMON TEW (AMERICAN IPA) 135/150 POINTS 
(2ND) 11317 127/150 tied (2ND )11321 SHANE WOLSKI (TOOWOOMBA)
DARK ALES: (1ST ) 11333 BRUCE POWELL (SCOTTISH HEAVY ALE) 135/150 (2ND ) 11304 NICK STEVENS (BALTIC PORTER) (3RD)11314 JOHN CASSELLS (BROWN ALE) 118/150
SPECIALTY BEERS: (1ST ) 11342 DOUGLAS FOY (SMOKED –RAUCHBIER) 128/150 (2ND) MICHAEL CARTER (SMOKED DARK ALE)120/150 (3RD)JOHN MCEWAN (FRUIT BEER)83.5
BELGIAN ALES: SIMON TEW (BELGIAN SPECIALTY ALE) 131/150
CIDER: (1ST )11336 JOEL CARTER (PEAR CIDER) 115/150 (2ND ) 11337 JOHN MCEWAN (BERRY CIDER)

CHAMPION BEER OF THE SHOW: Following blind judging, we had a tie between an American IPA brewed by Simon Tew and a Scottish Dark Ale brewed by Bruce Powell. It was decided to shoot it out and at the end we could not reach agreement, by using a new panel of 3, further, a fourth judge was entered into deliberations. Final decision was that 2 beers brewed with excellence at such a high level, we would award both brewers…….so, congratulations to both Simon Tew and Bruce Powell. What a pair of outstanding beers.
All funds raised to aid Sandy Straights Coast Guard.


Feedback sheets are available this week.

Martin


----------

